# Oil Pan on Cat skid steer



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just picked up a used 248B Cat Skid and I've found a crack in the oil pan. Not a biggy but it is leaking. My question is how hard is it to drop that pan? It looks like I can just remove the back motor mount and the pan will slide out? Is it that easy? There not alot of clearance between the bottom of the pan and the engine compartment floor (maybe an inch to 1 1/2" ) Has anyone done this before?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

do the skid plates drop off the bottom? Not sure how the Cats are but I have worked on the bottom by removing the skid plates and blocking up the ramps of the trailer, backing it over the gap and using it as a poor mans lift!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

AllDay,
Thanks for the response. I can't drop the plates as there are none... the fuel tank is right there


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't think the pan will weasel out, maybe if you pull the mounts and lift the motor. FYI There should be a plate which works great for cleaning out the belly


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nichols, Thanks and yes there is a belly pan just not a pan where I need it!...LOL


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

not positive, but think you would have a hard time clearing the Crank with the space there. 
FYI, pulling a motor in a B series skid really isnt that hard. we had it done once in about 3 hours. 2 guys having never done that before. 
im thinking this would be necessary to change the pan. just be careful about pinching wiring harnesses. 

Nate


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just an update in case anyone "searchs" (ya right) and finds this in the future.... I did change out the pan successfully.... had to take the rear bumper off,the rear motor mount off, and lift the engine slightly up but it can be done..... FYI Have fun with those bolts furthest away from you..... those 6 took me over 1 1/2 hours to get into place (you have to go by feel alone).... other then that it wasn't too bad

HIH


----------

